
A private social network. 75k to signup - natzar
Hi,<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.calma.io<p>I built it, before dropping your primary instincts here, this comes from an inexplicable urge to build a live example of a paid social network.
Also, a live example of a social network that its only value proposition is its signup process. The signup fee is $75K<p>This is more art than anything else. But it has stripe payment integrated and live.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.calma.io
======
atrilumen
Hey, keep us updated about traction.

I'm building a messaging app where users can set the subscription price of
their own private group.

I agree that the barrier to entry / exclusivity of paid memberships is a value
proposition in itself, and I'm curious to see where it goes.

------
chupa-chups
Shouldn't you at least link to the site in question? :)

~~~
natzar
Sorry, HN was having issues publishing it.

